# Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?



## Buster (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab nun öfter von der "Nobelmarke" Byron gelesen - was haltet ihr von der Marke ?
Die scheinen ja aus dem unteren Preissegment zu kommen, allerdings habe ich festgestellt das es beispielsweise bei den Rollen kleine aber feine Unterschiede gibt. Man sollte sehr auf die genaue Bezeichnung achten.
Ich habe gerade zu Testzwecken bei 3...2...1..meins eine "_BYRON SATO GT3000 RD 5Kugellager 200m/0,25mm_" für weniger als 4 Euro ersteigert. Natürlich niegelnagelneu und die Versandkosten sind auch noch ok #6 

Bei den Ruten würde mich vielleicht eine "*BYRON MAMMOTH de Luxe Universal "* interessieren - hat also jemand Erfahrungen damit ? ;+


----------



## Ronen (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



> Ich habe gerade zu Testzwecken bei 3...2...1..meins eine "BYRON SATO GT3000 RD 5Kugellager 200m/0,25mm" für weniger als 4 Euro ersteigert. Natürlich niegelnagelneu und die Versandkosten sind auch noch ok



Diese Rollen werden häufigerbei Ebay angeboten.

Vielleicht ist sie ja die 4 € wert. Ich kenne welche die haben 10 € gezahlt und sie nach 2 Angeltagen entsorgt.

Vielleicht ist es ja ne Einweg Rolle.

Naja, 4€ ist ja kein Weltuntergang...und vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und sie wird Deinen Anforderungen gerecht.

Gruss Ronen


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Byron hat auch durchaus feine Stücke im Angebot.
Ich fische zB eine Byron Classic Spin auf Forellen und Barsche vom Boot aus.
Das ist eine wunderbare Spinnrute, Kostenpunkt so 100 Euro, also nicht das superbillig Segment. Normalerweise breche ich solche Ruten gerne mal ab, aber die Byron hält alles.
Mit Rollen von Byron habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## bazawe (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Von den Rollen halte ich nicht sehr viel, allerdings gibts von Byron ein paar ganz brauchbare Ruten. Selber besitze ich ein älteres Modell, die Light-Carp aus der Cobald-Blue Serie mit 45g WG und einer Länge von 3,95m eine wirklich schöne Rute die ich gerne zum Zanderfischen im Stillwasser benutze. Ein Kumpel von mir fischt auf Zander im Fließwasser die Power-Caster und ist recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## welsfaenger (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Rollen (außer Alice !!!): Flop
Ruten: TOP !!!! da machst du definitiv nichts mit verkehrt !!!!!!!!


----------



## welsfaenger (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

besitze selbst 5 Ruten von denen:
Lord II Special Edition medium (2,75 m, bis ca. 120 gr.) EIN TRAUM !!!! Fischt alle Kundstköder von 5 - 100 gr. !!!!
Lord II Special Edition heavy (bis ca. 350 gr.), leider noch nicht gefischt 
Ysato Pike (3,15m, 45-120), Super schneller Blank, eine absolute Allroundrute zum hechtangeln bis zum Pilken
Strong light (2,65m, bis ca. 125), Super Light-Pilk
Strong medium (3,30m,bis ca. 250 gr.), für das etwas schwerere Pilken
und noch eine mit 3-12 gr. in 2,70m. Mit der fange ich ständig Lachsforellen mit bis zu 3.5 kg, tlw auch vom BB-Boot! macht unheimlich viel Spaß !


----------



## Ronen (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



> Ruten: TOP !!!! da machst du definitiv nichts mit verkehrt !!!!!!!!



Auch dies sollte man nich verallgemeinern. Bei Ebay gibts mit den o.g. Rollen auch Set`s wo es ne Rute dazu gibt. SCHROTT!

Das es von Byron auch brauchbares Tackle gibt, ist sicher nicht abzustreiten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Rollen (außer Alice !!!): Flop
> Ruten: TOP !!!! da machst du definitiv nichts mit verkehrt !!!!!!!!


Bei den Rollen zustimm, das hängt vom eigentlichen Hersteller ab. Die Alice ist ne Ryobi, das andere oft billigster 08/15. Die z.B. GX für 2 EUR von ebay war die schlechteste Rolle aller Zeiten und taugte nicht mal für die Kinder für Trockenübungen, sowas von Verwickelungsfreudig im Rotor hatte ich bis dato noch nicht gesehen. #d 
Das man Rollen anders betrachten muß (sage nur notwendige Ersatzteile) und das wirkliche Know-How des Herstellers noch eine ganz andere gewichtige Sache ist, füllt hier im Forum schon riesige Threads.

Bei den Ruten würde ich das ein bischen einschränken und welsfaenger hat die dickeren ja wohl auch noch nicht so ausprobiert: 
Bei leichteren Ruten bis M sind die wirklich klasse #6 (setze ich sehr gerne und zahlreich ein) und auch ganz toll gearbeitet, liegt wohl am ureigenen Einsatzgebiet um das Forellenfischen in Österreich und ich traue denen da eine echte Expertise zu.
Zu den schweren Ruten hätte ich einfach nicht das Vertrauen bzw. würde die nicht so heavy einsetzen wollen, die Montage ist sehr schön und die Blanks sind gut, aber nichts besonderes. Zumal die ja regulär auch nicht gerade billig sind.


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

@angeldet
"Bei den Ruten würde ich das ein bischen einschränken und welsfaenger hat die dickeren ja wohl auch noch nicht so ausprobiert: " ???
Meine Ruten sind keine Forellenruten. Wie du lesen konntest sind das alles Ruten zum Light- bzw. normalen Pilken !
Die Lord II ist eine der besten Ruten die ich je gefischt habe, die Rute fischt Köder von 5 - 100 gr. Ein guter Freund von mir fischt die Blechpeitsche und der ist von meiner Rute auch schwer begeister. O-Ton: eine echte Altenative zur Blechpeitsche.
Gut, die Blechpeitsche ist besser verarbeitet, aber sensibler ist meine Rute !


----------



## heinzrch (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

hab ne  leichte Byron Brown Rute in 3.6m - Schnäppchen vom Schirmer. Die Rute ist vom Feinsten !


----------



## Kölschfan (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Hab ne Byron Karpfenrute in 3,60 m mit 2,75 lbs. Genaue Bezeichnung habe ich jetzt nicht parat. Die Rute ist von Gold in Braun übergehend gefärbt. Korkgriff, zweigeteilt. Kein Besen und doch stark. Fische ich mit auf Barbe im Rhein ebenso wie auf Zander. Damals 69 Euros über Ebay. Bin voll zufrieden mit der.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Die Lord II ist eine der besten Ruten die ich je gefischt habe, die Rute fischt Köder von 5 - 100 gr. Ein guter Freund von mir fischt die Blechpeitsche und der ist von meiner Rute auch schwer begeister. O-Ton: eine echte Altenative zur Blechpeitsche.
> Gut, die Blechpeitsche ist besser verarbeitet, aber sensibler ist meine Rute !


Kenne deine leider nicht eigenhändig, zielte ja auch eher auf deine 3kg+ Großportionsforellen und die passende Rute, wofür ich die Byrons auch sehr gut finde.
Könnte allerdings sein, daß ich denjenigen Blank bald kennenlerne, denn soviel Auswahl hat Byron da im Einkauf nun auch nicht! :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Heute ist meine neue ( immer dabeihabende Kofferraum-)Spinnrute gekommen.Macht einen sehr schönen Eindruck.:l 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=260048002624&rd=1&rd=1

Mal schauen, ob ich die nächsten Tage mal zum Wasser komme.


----------



## Drohne (13. November 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Sers Buster!

Gratuliere zum Schnäppchen!#6

Persönlich kaufe ich bereits seit mehr als 30 Jahren bei Rössler-Byron in Wien ein, ist ein guter Laden mit einem sehr guten Personal. Natürlich haben die sowohl  billige als auch teure bzw. sehr teure Ware, zb. Hardy, Greys.

Persönlich verwende ich eine Greys Spinnrute und eine Byron Alice 3000. Beide sind echt tolle Stücke, eine super Kombination und auf jeden Falls das investierte Geld wert.   

Lg aus dem Weinviertel|wavey:
Josef


----------



## helgopilker (17. November 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Moin aus Rendsburg in SH,

ich kann die Vorposter nur unterstützen. Ich habe eine Byron Blue Shadow Power Float 340 mit Sbirolino und Fliege in der Ostsee auf Mefo im Einsatz. Feinster, sehr dünner, aber absolut stabiler IM10 Blank und gerade mal 200g Gewicht bei 3,40 Länge! Die Rute ist echt ein feines Stück - hat bisher noch alles mitgemacht! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Kurz: Die Byron Ruten sind wirkich gut und ihr Geld wert. Von den Rollen kann ich auch nur abraten, gerade was das untere und mittlere Preissegment angeht. Zu den teureren Modellen kann ich nichts sagen.

Besten Gruß
Helgopilker


----------



## Andre´ (21. November 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Hallo allerseits !

Hab mir diese Woche 2x die Byron Mammoth Deluxe Feeder gegönnt. Nach 2maligem Probeangeln, (9Karpfen gedrillt) bin ich top zufrieden. Gut verarbeitet, schönes Drillverhalten und genieales Design. 
Kann diese Ruten nur empfehlen. Von den Rollen hab ich keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte, bleib da nämlich bei meinen "Abu Cardinälen".

Lg 

Andre´


----------



## Drohne (21. November 2006)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> bleib da nämlich bei meinen "Abu Cardinälen".



Sehr gute Entscheidung, denn meine 66er sind bereits mehr als 30 Jahre alt und -wären- immer noch voll einsatzfähig.

Übrigens, Byron war bis vor einigen Jahren Generalimporteur  der ABU Angelgeräte in Österreich.


----------



## Andy.F (24. März 2007)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Hat von euch einer die Byron Grey Mammoth  Super Stick  2,65 
80-200g im Einsatz wollte mir die zum Wallerspinnen holen ist super leicht


----------



## ebenezer (24. März 2007)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Hab mir kürzlich die Inada Black Rolle auf ebay ersteigert und sofort wieder zurückgeschickt. Schlechte Konstruktion und schlechte Verarbeitung, Hakeliger Bügelumschlag , viel Siel in den Lagern, instabile Spulenachse.
Kein Vergleich mit einer Spro aus der Arc-Serie.


----------



## Andy.F (24. März 2007)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Und was hält Ihr von der Rute?


----------



## fishingdrag (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



			
				welsfaenger schrieb:
			
		

> Rollen (außer Alice !!!): Flop



Hallo,
ich habe  bei der Bucht das Schwesternmodell ersteigert, die Beatrice 3000
Wie würdest Du/ihr diese Rolle einordnen?

Zitat von Byron:
Diese Rolle wird sicherlich eine der erfolgreichsten Rollen der Saison 2007. Das Getriebe dieser Rolle ist gleich wie das Getriebe der ALICE. Dadurch haben Sie die gleiche Laufruhe, Genauigkeit und Zuverlaessigkeit. Der einzige Unterschied liegt im Gehaeuse. Das Modell BEATRICE hat ein hoch verdichtetes Kohlefasergehaeuse und ist daher leichter als das Schwestermodell ALICE. Durch den V-foermigen Aufbau des Rotors hat auch dieses Modell einen Vergleichsweise kleinen Koerper im Verhaeltnis zur Schnurkapazitaet. Dadurch ist die Rolle extrem leicht und handlich. 

Ist das nu Schrott oder nich|kopfkrat#c

LG Micha


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

also Schrott ist die mit sicherheit nicht, wird ja eigentlich, wie die Alice auch, von Ryobi gebaut.
Ich kann dir aber zu der Rolle nichts sagen aber mir schaut die verdächtig Baugleich mit der Spro Nova aus.

Grüße


----------



## Carphunter 76 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Ich habe Byron Karpfenruten und zwei Matchruten (mit großen Ringen ! Echt klasse, ich mag die Miniringe nicht) und bin seit einem Jahr damit am Angeln. Macht echt Spaß, damit auf Karpfen zu fischen. Ich fische momentan die 2004/05 er Serie mit Goldringen, handgearbeitet.

Zu den Rollen kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich mir erst eine bestellt habe. Mal sehen, ob die was können.

Was Rollen angeht, da kann man bei jeder Firma erst ab einer gewissen Preisklasse etwas gescheites verlangen, nicht nur bei Byron.


----------



## moskito72 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Ich habe jahrelang die Karpfenrute Byron Specialist BY-3703, 370 cm, 2,5 lb. 3-teilig gefischt und war wirklich sehr zufriede. Hatte davor noch nie etwas von Byron gehört und war damals schon ein Schnäppchen. Leider ist mir heuer das Spitzenteil abgebrochen und Ersatzteile gibts lt. Rössler nicht mehr, weil das Teil angeblich längst museumsreif ist.

Zu den Rollen kann ich leider nix sagen. 

grüsse 
moskito

PS: Wenn jemand ein obengenanntes Spitzenteil hat bitte per PN melden, ansonsten muss ich mich doch schweren Herzens von dem Teil trennen.


----------



## greece68 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



Buster schrieb:


> Ich hab nun öfter von der "Nobelmarke" Byron gelesen - was haltet ihr von der Marke ?
> Die scheinen ja aus dem unteren Preissegment zu kommen, allerdings habe ich festgestellt das es beispielsweise bei den Rollen kleine aber feine Unterschiede gibt. Man sollte sehr auf die genaue Bezeichnung achten.
> Ich habe gerade zu Testzwecken bei 3...2...1..meins eine "_BYRON SATO GT3000 RD 5Kugellager 200m/0,25mm_" für weniger als 4 Euro ersteigert. Natürlich niegelnagelneu und die Versandkosten sind auch noch ok #6
> 
> Bei den Ruten würde mich vielleicht eine "*BYRON MAMMOTH de Luxe Universal "* interessieren - hat also jemand Erfahrungen damit ? ;+


Hey Buster, 
hast Du Dir eigentlich damals ne Byron Mammoth de Luxe Universal  (ML U330) gekauft? Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich seit diesem Herbst mit einer in 3,30m fische...sehr schöne Rute, etwas hart vielleicht, aber super für weite Würfe...! Einsatz zum Grundfischen auf Zander...mit Mono!  
Thanks for feedback...
Greece68


----------



## Buster (23. November 2008)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Nein - ich habe außer der Rolle (die ich auch nicht mehr benutze und weitergegeben habe da ich genug - eher zuviele - Rollen der Klasse habe) keine Gerätschaften mehr von Byron gekauft.
Ich kann Dir also nichts zu der Rute sagen - sorry #c


----------



## silviomopp (23. November 2008)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

ich hatte mir von der Firma mal 2 rollen bestellt, die eigentlich fürs Forellenangeln bestimmt waren. 1 ist gleich beim auspacken auseinandergefallen, bei der anderen ging die bremse nicht...muß wohl sagen, das es echt billig war...14 euro für beide...hab die Teile umgehend zurückgeschickt mit der begründung  |abgelehn


----------



## floh24 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Yape kann euch nur zustimmen die Byron sind echt Klasse!Hab leider nur eine davon würde mir sofort eine 2.dazu kaufen wenn ich wüsste wo es die noch zu kaufen gibt#c 



Equipe Power Carp       E 430PC


----------



## Amadeus69 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



floh24 schrieb:


> Yape kann euch nur zustimmen die Byron sind echt Klasse!Hab leider nur eine davon würde mir sofort eine 2.dazu kaufen wenn ich wüsste wo es die noch zu kaufen gibt#c
> 
> 
> 
> Equipe Power Carp E 430PC


 
@floh24
Mein Händler vor Ort (NRW) ist Großimporteur von Byron. Dementsprechend habe ich vor allem Byron-Ruten im Einsatz und bin mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden. Rollen von Byron habe ich noch nie getestet, bleibe auch bei Shimano & Co.. Kann mich, bei Interesse, mal schlau machen, ob diese Rute verfügbar ist. 

Gruss
Amadeus69


----------



## michi2244 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Guten Morgen !

Da ich an der Deutsch/Österreichischen Grenze lebe habe ich schon von vielen Anglern gehört das die Ruten Ihren Namen alle Ehre machen,besonders im Bereich Fliegenfischen.

Von den Rollen haben mir aber schon viele Kollegen und Freunde abgeraten.
Selbst der Besitzer eines österreichischen Angelladen hat mir vom kauf einer Byron Rolle 
abgeraten, muss aber dazu sagen das er nur die Rollen der Klasse "SATO" damit meinte.
Bei den anderen würde das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimme.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Hersteller Balzer,DAM,Rino usw.

Bis zu nächsten mal 
MICHI


----------



## heinzrch (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Der Fred ist ja wohl schon etwas älter (2006...) :q


----------



## floh24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*



Amadeus69 schrieb:


> @floh24
> Mein Händler vor Ort (NRW) ist Großimporteur von Byron. Dementsprechend habe ich vor allem Byron-Ruten im Einsatz und bin mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden. Rollen von Byron habe ich noch nie getestet, bleibe auch bei Shimano & Co.. Kann mich, bei Interesse, mal schlau machen, ob diese Rute verfügbar ist.
> 
> Gruss
> Amadeus69


 

Also bei mir besteht immer großes Intresse nach einer 2. Byron Rute, es muss aber diese eine sein und das macht die Sache nicht einfacher!Vieleicht kannst du ja was in Erfahrung bringen..


Ein Herz für Tiere,mehr Herz für Fische


----------



## hoppa.7 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

ich fische die Byron dynamatrix spinn 15-65g bei einer länge von 2.70.bin sehr zufrieden damit,ideal für barsch und zander....
gruss


----------



## Amadeus69 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

@floh24

Letzte Woche hat es nicht geklappt meine Händler auf zu suchen. Bestimmt kommenden Freitag oder Samstag. Ich gebe dann bescheid, was ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte.
Ein Versuch ist es jedenfalls wert.

Gruß
Amadeus69


----------



## Gin-Tonic (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Moin zusammen...
Ich habe seit gut zwei Jahren eine Byron Multirolle "Trolling BTR 221" im Einsatz. Beim Pilken sowohl vom Kutter aus als auch vom Kleinboot. Die Rolle funktioniert einwandfrei und hat mich bis Dato noch nicht im Stich gelassen.
Ich hab' sie seinerzeit für 29.- bei Ebay ersteigert und neulich gesehen, dass sie baugleich ist mit der Penn GTO.
Ich denke, es stellt sich heraus, dass man bei fremdproduzierten Rollen, die unter dem Namen Byron verkauft werden, wohl nicht so viel falsch machen kann. Hat sich ja auch schon bei der Alice gezeigt.
Gruß
Sven.


----------



## fritz58 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Hallo, habe ne Byron 8000 Hypercast mit defektem Umschalter rechts links. Weiß Jemand wo man das repariert bekommt. Gruß Fritz58


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Servus. Ich fische mittlerweile 11 Ruten von Byron und alle sind erste Sahne. Byron Grey Mamoth Easy Distanz, Light Distanz, Senso Carp, Light carp, Medium Feeder und  Brown Winklepicker Und noch ne Carp weiß aber jetzt nicht wie die heist. Ruten könnens echt bauen nur die Rollen die ich getestet hab waren leider nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## MaVo1 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Also ich hab die _Byron Grey Mammoth Super Stick_ in 2,35m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 80-200g im Einsatz mit einer 2500er Shimano Aspire und wechselnder Weise einer 3000er Sargus. Für mich gibt es keine bessere Rute zum Raubfischangeln.

Vom 5er Mepps bis zum 180g Gummifisch macht die Rute alles mit. Sie ist super schnell, hat ein perfektes Rückgrat und richtig Power. Außerdem kann man sogar gut mit dieser Rute jerken.

Kann ich nur empfehlen, da sie nahezu alle Bereiche des Raubfischangelns abdeckt.

Leider gibt es diese Ruten nicht mehr im Handel.

Sollte jemand noch eine solche oder ähnliche Byron zu Hause stehen haben und sie unverständlicher Weise nicht mehr gebrauchen können, schreibt mir.

Oder vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch einen Händler, der Restbestände davon hat.

MFG
Marco


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Servus.
@MaVo1 Schau mal was ich da gefunden habe.http://angelshop-porz.de/product_info.php?products_id=5804&osCsid=4bf876cee47023fe1b2b4b98ba58eaa9
Ich denke die Rute suchst du.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

habe auch so´n paar Ruten von Byron die ein ähnliches WG-Spektrum abdecken, nr verkaufen werde ich diese niemals.
Falls du noch einen Schönen Stock von denen suchst. Suche mal nach den Byron Lord oder Lord II Ruten. Einfach Traumhaft.


----------



## MaVo1 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

@Lenzibald:
Danke für die Info. Das ist genau der Shop... Ich habe diesen Shop damals schon im Auge gehabt, nur leider die Link-Adresse verlegt.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Find ich echt super!! #6

@welsfaenger:
Hast du da auch einen Shop, wo es die Lord Ruten noch gibt?

MFG
Marco


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

nein, die gibt es nicht mehr. Die Lord II war eine limitierte Serie, die es schon seit langem nicht mehr gibt. Neulich war mal eine bei ebay drin. Ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit so eine Rute zu bekommen.
Ein Geheimtip meinerseit: Ysato Serie !

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MaVo1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit der _Byron Mammoth Deluxe Spinn_ in 2,20m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 140-250g? Dachte da so an Spinnfischen auf Waller.

MFG
Marco


----------



## Amorpho Keimling (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Moin

Ich fische mit einer Byron Blue Spirit
3-12gr Wg

Das ist wirklich eine richtig gute Rute.
Kann ich nur weiteremfehlen.
Wirft kleine Wobbler etc weit und schlabbelt nicht rum 

Wie das mit Rollen ist weiß ich nicht.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## NR.9 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

ALTER THREAD !!! Ich weiss !!! ABER !!!

Ich suche noch Angler die evtl. Erfahrungen mit dieser Byron Rute haben.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/EDLE-SPINNRU...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item564bbdd4cf

10mm Blankdurchmesser und die angegebenen 60-120gr. Wurfgewicht und das alles bei 3,90m machen diese Rute für mich so intressant.
Mal modernes Karpfenangeln mit Festbleimontage, mal Hardcore Spirofischen mit schwersten Spiros auf krasse Distanzen, Zanderangeln oder auch auf Aal hört sich damit machbar an. 
Kann wer den schlanken Blank bestätigen und evtl. was zu dieser Rute sagen ? 

Danke und Petri an alle !


----------



## Tinca52 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Ruten TOP !!! , Rollen#c 

                                     Gruß Tinca52    #h


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

Servus.
Ich fische die Grey Mammoth Easy Distance Ruten mit 60-120gr wurfgewicht aber in 3,60m absolut top zum Karpfenfischen oder auch auf Hecht mit Köfi. Auch die Light Distance hab ich die hat 4,20m und bis 50gr Wurfgewicht hab damit Karpfen bis 20kilo Problemlos gedrillt man glaubt bei dem Dünnen Blnak nicht was die hergeben ebenfalls topp die Rute. Die haben wirklich einen extrem schlanken Blank sind aber fast unkaputtbar die Dinger. Ebenso die Feeder aus der Serie also wie schon gesagt Ruten von Byron sind Top nur die Rollen sind nicht der Bringer.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## marka31 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Byron - Ruten & Rollen zu empfehlen ?*

um die Thema aufzufrischen,
überlege die Spinning Team heavy 2,7m 25-60g Rute in Verbindung mit einer kleinen Rolle fight control fc 25 235g 200m-0,2mm 9+1 Kugellager.
beides tragen die byron Unterschrift preis der rolle ist ca.50€ und der Rute ca. 70€. kann jemand was dazu sagen


----------



## Adrianoweiss23 (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo hat zufellich jemand die byron blue spirit zu verkaufen oder in besitz freu mich auf antqorten mfg


----------



## Keto1000 (15. Januar 2022)

Ich fische seit letzten Sommer 2. Stk. Byron Bait Control 7000 Rollen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Rollen. Nutze die Rollen für Karpfen und Hecht fischen. Ich habe davor mit 2. Stk Fox EOS 12000FS gefischt. Merke keinen Qualitätsunterschied. Die Fox Rollen empfand ich einfach über die Zeit zu groß. Ich bin nur durch Zufall auf die Marke Byron gekommen da mein Vater eine alte Byron Rute im Keller hatte und er mir sagte das war einmal eine Österreichische Marke. Mein Vater dachte die Marke gibt es nicht mehr


----------

